# ABT Wraps - Other Than Bacon



## backcountry (Jul 9, 2009)

Just wanted to start a thread to discuss some other good wraps on ABT's other than delicious bacon.

I've used prosciutto with great results! It really gets crispy and is quite lean. It almost seemed to tighten up around the pepper and really hold everything together as well. 

Anyone else try any other types of meat for wrapping their ABT's?


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 9, 2009)

Not sure.... might be able to try something like pastrami? or a thin cut salami? Good question!


----------



## wutang (Jul 9, 2009)

I have used homemade buckboard bacon. It is a lot leaner that regular bacon so it crisps up pretty fast so the pepper still has a little crunch to it. But it is still bacon I suppose.


----------



## backcountry (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw that Q-View. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






 It looks great!


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jul 9, 2009)

Never tried it, but what about canadian bacon (basically ham IMHO).


----------



## bigsteve (Jul 9, 2009)

Tried Turkey bacon once.  It's only okay if you really don't want the fat that goes with bacon.  I guess I'm trying to say it's slightly better than nothing.


----------



## DanMcG (Jul 9, 2009)

Funny, I was thinking about doing a pastrami wrapped abt while I was driving home today. Then I spent the rest of the trip trying to figure what to put inside it.


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 9, 2009)

Oooh! Could fill it with a mix of sausage, sautee onion, sautee bell pepper, and provolone or mozzarella cheese! Would be like an awesome pastrami sammy with a kick! *insert drool here*

I think the trick will be keeping the pastrami from drying out and getting crumbly.


----------



## fishawn (Jul 9, 2009)

Like BigSteve I've tried turkey bacon......OK.......But nothing like the real thing. I have also used Canadian Bacon & regular thin sliced Ham, both are pretty good. Just something about bacon.......


----------



## backcountry (Jul 9, 2009)

Ah yes, words to live by my friend.


----------



## backcountry (Jul 9, 2009)

Had another one come to mind: Capicola or Coppa as some people call it. Given that it's a spicy meat, it's just another way to kick up the spice factor overall as well. It's not the leanest meat either, so I bet it wouldn't dry right out. Hmmm. Maybe next batch.


----------

